# G500 gas stations



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

The line at our normal Pemex station was too long to wait this morning. I drove on to another station closer to our home - but it was no longer Pemex - it is now G500. Gone are the normal green/white/red colors. This station was black and blue. 

So when I got home I did a little investigation. The stations are owned by Glencore, a Swiss company. But if you go to G500.mx you also see the Pemex logo (not much else). It is interesting that within 100 feet of the G500 station I went to today they are just about ready to open a new Pemex station. There seemed to be a lot of not unattractive girls pumping the gas. Ours had a top on that was a little revealing. She said that their gas is a little cheaper than Pemex. BUT - my research also said that Glencore imports it's gas INTO Mexico. and they have plans to EXPORT it's gas out of Mexico in the future.

Apparently they have an additive in their gas to clean fuel injectors.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

lat19n said:


> The line at our normal Pemex station was too long to wait this morning. I drove on to another station closer to our home - but it was no longer Pemex - it is now G500. Gone are the normal green/white/red colors. This station was black and blue.
> 
> So when I got home I did a little investigation. The stations are owned by Glencore, a Swiss company. But if you go to G500.mx you also see the Pemex logo (not much else). It is interesting that within 100 feet of the G500 station I went to today they are just about ready to open a new Pemex station. There seemed to be a lot of not unattractive girls pumping the gas. Ours had a top on that was a little revealing. She said that their gas is a little cheaper than Pemex. BUT - my research also said that Glencore imports it's gas INTO Mexico. and they have plans to EXPORT it's gas out of Mexico in the future.
> 
> Apparently they have an additive in their gas to clean fuel injectors.


 A couple of days ago we saw a Shell gas station on the road to the airport in Mexico City. We were passing by in a bus, but it certainly looked like a regular full-service gas station, rather than a commercial or bulk facility. We normally drive our own vehicle to Mexico, but haven't done so for the past two years. Has private enterprise been given the green light to open gas stations in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> A couple of days ago we saw a Shell gas station on the road to the airport in Mexico City. We were passing by in a bus, but it certainly looked like a regular full-service gas station, rather than a commercial or bulk facility. We normally drive our own vehicle to Mexico, but haven't done so for the past two years. Has private enterprise been given the green light to open gas stations in Mexico?


FYI: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cos-recently-opened-fuel-market-idUSKCN1AX2BE

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-closed-retail-gasoline-market-idUSKBN16G37O


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> FYI: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cos-recently-opened-fuel-market-idUSKCN1AX2BE
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...e-closed-retail-gasoline-market-idUSKBN16G37O


Interesting. The first link doesn't work, but the second suggests BP was or will be the first to open. We saw the Shell station near the airport in DF on 8 March..........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> Interesting. The first link doesn't work, but the second suggests BP was or will be the first to open. We saw the Shell station near the airport in DF on 8 March..........


Sorry about the first link not working. The second article is from a year ago.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am pretty sure we have a BP station in Guadalajara and all kinds of names I have never heard of in Tabasco..however in indigenous territories we still have all the clear plastic bottles with no name..


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

They've been popping up here in Baja too. From an article I read it's my understanding that the fuel they sell does come from PEMEX and they simply add their fuel additive. The competition still has no way of refining their own gas as they do not have the facilities in place yet, but this is supposed to change in the near future. I've been going to the BP station on my way to work to fill up whenever I need to. Maybe it's just me but I feel my car runs a little bit smoother since.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Today driving north on 15D between Mazatlan and Navojoa saw a Chevron station...


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

citlali said:


> I am pretty sure we have a BP station in Guadalajara and all kinds of names I have never heard of in Tabasco..however in indigenous territories we still have all the clear plastic bottles with no name..


I've been to that BP, just last week as a matter of fact. It is reported than Exxon Mobil is or has plans to import it's gasoline via trucks from Texas as soon as it opens its retail locations. I do not know if they have opened yet, but they are (or will be) the first to actually supply gasoline that's not under the auspice of Pemex. They are to be the only foreign entity that does that until they and some others build their own refineries in country. (per the reports)

Glencore has formed a joint venture for their gasoline exploits here in Mexico. The name of the other JV company they've joined with escapes me. 

The owner of 1 of 5 gas stations in my small town inquired about becoming a franchisee with BP. He was told, at first, that BP was not interested in franchising to small towns and would only focus in metropolitan areas. When he advised BP the volume he sells per day, they changed there mind and we should have BP here sometime this summer. (evidently it takes 5-7 months to transition)


----------

